# Miscariage - can it be tested for or avoided please?



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello, I am 7 weeks and scan today showed everything is ok.
My mum has told me that she had 2 miscarriages prior to having me. This was apparently caused by a hormone deficiency that affected the umbilical chord and the switch to the baby using this. This was over 37 years ago so mum can't remember much of the detail. However, when she had me she was having regular hormone injections, which apparently were subsequently withdrawn and she had to have a check up to make sure she was ok a few years later.
My mum had my brother 4 years before me with no issues.
I believe she must of had a condition that was diagnosed as she was successfully prescribed a drug to treat it.

I'm wondering what that condition is called, if there is anything I can have done to test for the condition she had, or if there is anthing I can do, other than the usual sensible approach to being pregnant, to reduce the chances of having the same problems.

Also, at what stage does the baby move from using the yolk to to the umbilical chord please?

Your time and help is appreciated.

Claire


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

The placenta takes over from about 12 weeks of pregnancy opposed to te yoks sac.

I have no idea what your mum could have had, i think you need to speak to GP/consultant about it.  Try and think positively though

Jan


----------

